# Color?



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

What color would you say this kid is? She's got a chocolate nose, but her body is kind of an orangie color.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say that she is gold with moonspots! Very pretty too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gold with chocolate/light chocolate moonspots. Very cute!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! That helps!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I ditto Liz, gold with moonspots. If you wish, you can be more specific on moonspots in the description but in my experience goats tend to change as they age so I don't get too descriptive with things like that.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, I don't think i've ever seen a gold colored one with moonspots-she's pretty unique looking. I was hoping for some wild colors out of my LaManchas this year-but all I got was white with brown, brown with white, brown, creme, and white with creme. I still have two to go. One will likely have white kids as she is bred to a Saanen buck(an oops breeding) and the other one is creme colored bred to a creme/white buck so I'm not expecting color-but could be surprised. One of my Saanen/LaMancha grades was bred to an all white buck and I got a light brown colored doe kid from that breeding.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep, gold with chocolate moonspots. I don't have Nigerians but, why not know a thing or two about different breeds?

Nice looking kid you have there, I have only ever seen 1 like it before, and it belongs to Prairie Wood Farms. 

Very cute, I love moonspots!! :shades:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I love this kids color! I think she's my favorite of the year! I don't normally get very descriptive on moonspots either because they changes so much. Her's are actually silver, I know they look kind of chocolate in this pic, but they're not.

I have one doe left to kid and she's bred to the same buck, so I'm really hoping for more color like this!


----------

